# Sleepless budgie



## SarahOta (May 2, 2018)

hey everyone, im a bit worried i had two budgies today the male flew away accidentally :"(( and now the female cant sleep! she didnt close an eye since the early morning when he left! should i worry or not? her head is even falling from sleeplessness yet she cant sleep what should i do ? its almost midnight here


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

She's probably not going to want to sleep if you are constantly watching her. Put a cover over the cage to make it dark and help her feel secure and she should drift off.


----------



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

iHeartPieds said:


> She's probably not going to want to sleep if you are constantly watching her. Put a cover over the cage to make it dark and help her feel secure and she should drift off.


Agreed. A watched budgie (almost) never sleeps. =P


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm sorry your budgie flew away. I just wanted to add that you should make posters and hang them around town, post in local 'lost/found animals' Facebook groups. If possible you can also walk your neighbourhood playing budgie sounds on your phone. With a bit of luck someone will find your budgie and will be actively looking for you, his rightful owner.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I agree with the above.
Here's a link regarding lost budgies that you might find helpful:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/lost-found/36506-wheres-your-bird-what-do-if-your-budgie-lost.html
Don't give up hope, someone may have taken him in and be searching for lost budgie reports. :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is very important you have all doors sand windows closed when giving your budgie(s) out of cage time.
Have you put up flyers, contacted neighbors, animal shelters, etc. regarding the lost bird?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice. It's very important to be put up flyers, call vet's offices and shelters, etc. to try and locate your sweet budgie. 

I truly hope you're able to find him! :fingerx:

Meanwhile, you've been given great advice and resources above. Be sure to read through the budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Keep us posted on how things go! ray: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

I would put his cage out on the deck or somewhere he can see it with the cage door open. If he sees it and is hungry or scared he might just go back in. Put the female in another cage in the meantime.


----------

